# Left hand draw driver



## silkyuk9 (May 23, 2006)

ive seen a cheap callaway left hand driver, with draw. what would that do to my game, being a left hand player.

when i hit a steady speed swing my ball flight is ok, straight but not a vast distance, maybe 20o plus yards. if i try to hammer the ball i get a nasty slice sometimes that sends the ball way to the left.

what impact would a draw driver do to my ball hitting.


----------

